# Sa Zample Box



## kimbo (20/8/14)

Can something like this be viable

I dont wanna taste juice from all over the world for the simple reason if i like it i will have to spend an arm and a leg to get some again.
Something like this will be the perfect opportunity for the retailers to get their juice out there,
Have it the same way as the US one, you choose what kinda flavors you prefer and a sample, your pocket dictates how big, is send to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Sir Vape (20/8/14)

Awesome idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

I think the local juice retailers must really think about this,

Ecigssa can do the logistics. The shopping tab can be the Zamplebox tab, the mixers can send 10ml bottles for that box, you spend now for advertising your shop, to sell mods and if most ppl are like me. I wonder what the juices taste like that you sell, I can read a review but this way i can buy a Zamplebox and taste the juice.

You get exposure on that front. I think it can really work in your favor or do you make so little on juice that you dont want to advertise your product

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Limbo (20/8/14)

Great idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

@Gizmo can something like this be done?


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

That "E-Shop" button at the top of the forum has been bugging the crap out of me...

Was that used at some time? Are there plans for it in future? Near future, far future?


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

If i were in a major center i would gladly offer to help with this, i have all the time in the world, well i am quite bored at home lol. But i am in the middle of no ware so to get the stuff here and out from here will have to be with SAPO


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Remember, Zamplebox is a business on it's own. I do not think just anyone will step forward and take on this challenge. Do you even know how much admin will have to go into something like this?
Eciggsa is also just people like you. Working and playing on the forum. Ain't no body got time to do this on the side.
If there is someone willing to start doing this as a business, that will be awesome.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

@thekeeperza i just read you reply in another thread and i really like your view of having just SA juices in the box doing the round, but like i said before the retailers must start to realize to potential in this. Do you think that your juice is not up to scratch and just hope someone buy it so that you can make some, or do you want to advertise it, have to whole country know that this is what the can buy on your site

Asking the question to the retailers, local mixers why dont you advertize your hard work. We have some awesome juice here but somehow you feel for some reason you will just keep to word of mouth advertizing


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

@TylerD like i said time is not a problem, just not being in a major center can be a problem


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Remember, Zamplebox is a business on it's own. I do not think just anyone will step forward and take on this challenge. Do you even know how much admin will have to go into something like this?
> Eciggsa is also just people like you. Working and playing on the forum. Ain't no body got time to do this on the side.
> If there is someone willing to start doing this as a business, that will be awesome.


 
I smell money.
Somebody want that money?


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I smell money.
> Somebody want that money?


 
If i could i will love to start something like this, i have the time, no real income apart from the government disability pension, but yea in the middle of no ware


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Well, that is what most of the import guys do.
Buy bulk and then break it into smaller batches and then sell it.
If you're in the freestate or in Nelspruit. Not an issue because there is also post offices and courier services there. 
There is a vape shop in Harrismith and he copes.
Internet and postage makes the world much smaller than it was 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (20/8/14)

kimbo said:


> @thekeeperza i just read you reply in another thread and i really like your view of having just SA juices in the box doing the round, but like i said before the retailers must start to realize to potential in this. Do you think that your juice is not up to scratch and just hope someone buy it so that you can make some, or do you want to advertise it, have to whole country know that this is what the can buy on your site
> 
> Asking the question to the retailers, local mixers why dont you advertize your hard work. We have some awesome juice here but somehow you feel for some reason you will just keep to word of mouth advertizing


All the retailers I think do realise the potential as they have all given samples for the taste boxes.

Admin etc on a zamplebox will be hectic. The taste box is the same as a zamplebox just for free

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

thekeeperza said:


> All the retailers I think do realise the potential as they have all given samples for the taste boxes.
> 
> Admin etc on a zamplebox will be hectic. The taste box is the same as a zamplebox just for free


 
agreed. tastebox is serving that same purpose.


----------



## hands (20/8/14)

nice idea.


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

To have a box made that will fit 10 x 10ml bottles is about 50cent each. But you have to make a shitload , about 3800, as a min order

Then the sticker, and the juice


----------



## Rellik (20/8/14)

I like it.


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

This would work if somebody was to take it on, like Tyler says, as a business and obviously turn a profit.

Get a subscription base going. Negotiate bulk deals with suppliers, get the juices in, put it together and ship.

Rinse and repeat.

If I had time I would definitely do it. It could ammount to a good little business. Retailers would obviously be willing to negotiate as they are assured of nice, frequent big deals.


----------



## KieranD (20/8/14)

Its not something that is entirely impossible to arrange. But will need commitment from subscribers in advanced. Doesn't help committing to a litre of juice and have 3 guys take it or have 300mls of juice on order and 300 people want it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> This would work if somebody was to take it on, like Tyler says, as a business and obviously turn a profit.
> 
> Get a subscription base going. Negotiate bulk deals with suppliers, get the juices in, put it together and ship.
> 
> ...


 
Like i said before time is not a problem, startup capital is, website is.

I thought for the fist run, buy say 100ml of a juice and decant it into 10ml PET bottles yourself, with just a plaint white sticker with the name on there. If the retailer want better option with the bottles they can donate stickers or bottle or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (20/8/14)

Another problem might be the Nicotine strength preferences ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

Rellik said:


> Another problem might be the Nicotine strength preferences ?


 
I thought make it 0mg at a start so that the client can taste the juice, he/she can order the nic strength from the site if they want to go further. At least they have a 95% idea what the juice taste like


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Like i said before time is not a problem, startup capital is, website is.
> 
> I thought for the fist run, buy say 100ml of a juice and decant it into 10ml PET bottles yourself, with just a plaint white sticker with the name on there. If the retailer want better option with the bottles they can donate stickers or bottle or something



Ya no for sure, it's a great little plan.

Me for example, not interested in waiting 6 weeks or whatever for an international package, with juices I'm not all sure of.

I know what's available locally and like. Next month I want juices from 3 or 4 different retailers, so that's a lot of courier fees. 

This would be awesome. One courier fee, I could get a bit from a few. Problem solved. This is like smoking - I will need to spend a certain amount on juice next month. If I can have a good selection with one simple delivery - all good.


----------



## Rellik (20/8/14)

Not being a Juice expert (yet), just a thought. Could one not include pure nicotine that you can add to your juice yourself?


----------



## KieranD (20/8/14)

Rellik said:


> Not being a Juice expert (yet), just a thought. Could one not include pure nicotine that you can add to your juice yourself?


 
Think the biggest issue with this would be the health concerns of nicotine poisoning etc


----------



## Derick (20/8/14)

@kimbo, if you want to start this I would provide a place for you to host a site on our VPS and I still have a free domain name I never claimed

I pay a fixed fee for our VPS and we currently don't use even half the available CPU - but you would have to make the site, maintain it etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

Thank you @Derick 

Thinking of what @johan once told me, dont give the client to many options. I thought if the client can choose a sample box from one retailer or a mix box.

Say for instance he choose VM sample box .. Fruity Flavors .. then you decant ten bottle for him from your supply and send.

Or if he choose a mix box .. you decant to your discretion the line of flavors he choose

All in 10ml PET bottles

And as vendors come on board you can give more vender options to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (20/8/14)

Sounds like a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (20/8/14)

I like the direction this is heading...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

Thx @Derick.

I also think this can work, i cuts out the problem of the vender having to carry 10ml bottles and he can just get 30ml of his juice on the floor. Ppl stop bugging the venders to get samples out there, the juice they donate. give at a reasonable cost don't contain nic so they save that cost


----------



## Al3x (20/8/14)

Interesting Idea, was considering this once I get to opening a vape shop, which may materialise sooner than anticipated.Even tho I set the thought aside as it would be a commitment and a half, Will do the math and logistics and maybe, just maybe we will have a SA Zample Box soon.


----------



## Al3x (20/8/14)

Just on that remember the SA box would be more expensive than the US one for the simple reason that in the states juices are not purchased by them, they are supplied free of charge or at a highly discounted rate, so in actual fact it would be cheaper to buy from the vendor themselves in our case at the moment.
But if there is interest why not, I am sure we can do this even tho making a small profit but giving our vaping community a chance to experience the different juices from our local vendors


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

Not enough variety available locally yet in my personal opinion,
Zample box works on ?? is it 6 and 12 bottles for standard and premium member ship respectively?

With the amount of local suppliers in 10 months or so you will be hitting repeat juice? 
I love the idea and would be one of the first to subscribe!! 

Just remember that zamplebox and the like where born in America due to the VAST abundance of ejuice suppliers. The point of the box was to try and cut out the crap and give you samples of what is just the best and worth buying according to your flavour profile/nic preference.

I cant wait for the day that this does take off though, that will mean there is too much juice to get through in a life time available in SA  Heaven! hehe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Not enough variety available locally yet in my personal opinion,
> Zample box works on ?? is it 6 and 12 bottles for standard and premium member ship respectively?
> 
> With the amount of local suppliers in 10 months or so you will be hitting repeat juice?
> ...


 
Hi @MarkK

Ok lets not say Zamplebox but Samplebox

You dont subscribe but order a sample box for a certain vender, like you said there are not plenty to make up profiles and nic strength. So you get 0mg of fruit, tabacco or bakery if the vender dont have enough flavors in that range you picked, they can pick what to fill the rest up with. So for instance VM just have 5 tabacco flavors, and your next option was fruit. So you will get all the tabacco flavors and the rest fruit

If you feel adventures you can order a mix box and you will get samples from all over, Maybe the top ten flavors of the month from the Juice competition get in the box and you can taste them.

Or maybe just have a vender sample box and a top ten box


----------



## MarkK (20/8/14)

I suppose there is a market for that kind of thing, but there is no repeat business each customer only buys once or twice.

In time I am sure some one would step up to the plate


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

MarkK said:


> I suppose there is a market for that kind of thing, but there is no repeat business each customer only buys once or twice.
> 
> In time I am sure some one would step up to the plate


 
ok i see what you say and again it comes down to not enough juice in SA to make this sustainable

Edit: but i think as new vapers come on board they will wanna taste what is out there, and the top ten will also change every month


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

I think there's enough. Not on the elaborate scale as Zamplebox.

But say one flavour from Maker A
Then one flavour from Maker B etc. 

Then the next month switch flavours from said juice makers.

I think there's enough to get a "smaller sample box" going. Cap it at 4 bottles at a lesser fee than the international Zamplebox... And it's a nice way to taste all our local juice makers' flavours.

If you keep it smaller, at a lesser fee (for now), then it's a nice way for vapours to experience what is made locally.

I would be a buyer if this was a way of getting half my juice for the month. Then I could get myself whatever else I wanted.

If you're really crafty, keeping it smaller packs, keep track of what certain customer have had before and ensure they don't get the same, to soon thereafter.


----------



## kimbo (20/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think there's enough. Not on the elaborate scale as Zamplebox.
> 
> But say one flavour from Maker A
> Then one flavour from Maker B etc.
> ...


 
@r0gue z0mbie
I think you mean at a subscription base, that will take allot of work to keep track of what goes to who and so
If you go the Sample from a vender buy box rout. Then i think if you brake it down in category's ten samples will cover the biggest part of that category

But i think i will leave this one for someone with cash to trail run and so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

kimbo said:


> @r0gue z0mbie
> If you go the Sample from a vender buy box rout. Then i think if you brake it down in category's ten samples will cover the biggest part of that category



Oh ya i suppose so.


----------

